# Why we are going to eat our roosters . . . .



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2012)

. . . . . well, because we are barbaric humans who kill and feed off of weaker and/or dumber animals. Especially ones that bother us in some way. I don't know if I'll do it tonight because I still have a lot of wood to seal, but this article convinced me even if Rachel didn't (but she did). 

Rachel is one of our elderly widow friends in our community that we consult from time to time on things we need to know about basic living. She lived through the "depression" and her dad was the reason why - so there's a lot of knowledge there same as with my parents. She told us her dad always boiled the roosters. I asked her why couldn't I inject them with spices and fry them in our turkey fryer just like a turkey. She said . . . . 

_"Why, I never wooda-thodda-bowdit (all one word in Native Texan). I betchya could! Daddy sure wooda luvta hadda turkey fryer! And I weesht he'd hadda!"_

So I went _"looking for answers"_ (Mike gets it) and came up with this really cool article.

Here's an excerpt from the article in case you don't want to read it, but it is a fun read. 
_"And whoever spread the myth that roosters start crowing when the sun comes up never lived on a farm. Several hours before sunrise, the roosters would start to crow. They were louder than I would have expected from such small birds, and once they started, they kept at it for an hour or so."_

And we have one that does it off-and-on ALL DAMN DAY AND NIGHT!

Any rural types want to chime in feel free. Let's "talk turkey".

:eatham:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2012)

ahhh chicken butcherin day- Grandma's duties. I got to be on standby with the bucket for any that she left the neck too long on. Great duty for a 7 or 8 yr old. Almost as good a duty as when the owl got in the coup and grandpa was sick- "Try not to kill to many chickens son" We had chicken dinner for a couple days with 410 shot in them-ouch..... 9 or 10 yrs old. What a great place to grown up- The middle of no where.................


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2012)

Kevin - I grew up in Kentucky (Explains the typing skills) your interpretation and perfect spelling of the "Native Texan" has me rolling on the floor. Thats native Kentuckian too... I have never known a rooster to just crow in the morning. It was my understanding that they crow when they think about - or are doing - or have just done what rooster do best.. That may be your best rooster !
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds interesting! I think I feel a butchering thread for the classroom coming on…

:chick: + :csnut::csnut::stirthepot::stirthepot::stirthepot: =:hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Mizer (Sep 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> . . . . . well, because we are barbaric humans who kill and feed off of weaker and/or dumber animals. Especially ones that bother us in some way. I don't know if I'll do it tonight because I still have a lot of wood to seal, but this article convinced me even if Rachel didn't (but she did).
> 
> Rachel is one of our elderly widow friends in our community that we consult from time to time on things we need to know about basic living. She lived through the "depression" and her dad was the reason why - so there's a lot of knowledge there same as with my parents. She told us her dad always boiled the roosters. I asked her why couldn't I inject them with spices and fry them in our turkey fryer just like a turkey. She said . . . .
> 
> ...


You are right on about the rooster crowing before dawn. Guineas are worse.
Here is a tip about cooking/eating a rooster, when you cook a rooster also cook an old leather boot. That way you will have something a little more tender to eat after trying to chew down on that old barn yard pimp.


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 4, 2012)

I live in the "country" and don't know of anybody around here that has the coop within 50 yards of the house...

Most keep them on the other side of some structure in the "yard"...

Personally, I prefer my chicken wrapped in cellophane...
At least until Hope and Change really arrives!
(oops, sorry 'bout that!)

p


----------

